# [SOLVED] HP Officejet 6500A Plus Won't Print Text



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

I have an HP Officejet 6500A Plus e-All-in-One Printer - E710n, Model CN557A. I'm running Windows 7, 64-bit. Out of the blue my printer stopped printing text. It will print graphics and table outlines, but no text. At first I thought it was a Firefox problem, but the same problem happened printing with IE and Word. I've gone through every trouble shooting guide I could find, but nothing fixed it.

Nothing appears to be wrong with the printer. No error messages. The pages feed through as if it was printing. (BTW, ink levels are fine.)

Any ideas?


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HP Officejet 6500A Plus Won't Print Text*

ADDENDUM: I Just figured out that it is just black text that is not printing. If I change the color of the text to red it prints just fine. The ink cartridge is almost new and almost full, and I just ran the cleaning function to no avail.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

After further desperate searching regarding this problem, it seems that my black print cartridge was not fully vented. Problem now solved!


----------



## realvirtualassi (Dec 4, 2013)

DKELBER:

I have the exact same problem. What do you mean by black print cartridge was not fully vented? I put in a new one, and printed many documents with no problem. Now it stopped printing the black text.

What did you do to make it work again?


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Take a look at the section on venting http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01641815&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en


----------



## hanselhan1995 (Dec 24, 2012)

Try the ​troubleshooting steps in this document. If that fails then ​see this post.​


----------

